# Best drink to mix with Miralax to prep for colonoscopy?



## CrohnsSux

I'm having my third conoloscopy next week and I'm of the opinion that the hardest part of the whole thing is the prepping we have to do.  I'm oh so looking forward to downing a whole bottle of Miralax and peeing out of my butt even more than normal 

My question to everyone is, what in your opinion is the best drink to mix with the miralax for your colonoscopy prep?  I've been using 64 ounce Gatorades but would love to know if anyone has any better ideas?  And does anyone know why my doctor says not to use anything that is green in color?  Does it make it hard to see what's going on in there?


----------



## David in Seattle

CS - I've never used straight Miralax, but have used Colyte 3 times, which is basically the same drug as Miralax (polyethylene glycol) with electrolytes added.  Colyte comes with "flavor packets", but since I can't stand overly sweet, artifically flavored... uhh... "drinks", I don't use them.  Without flavoring, the colyte just tastes mildly salty, like some kind of weird broth.  And most of that flavor is probably from the electrolytes.  I guess Gatorade would supply some sodium and potassium as well,  but probably not in significant amounts, so if your doctor has left it to you to "flavor" the swill any way you like (as long as it isn't green), you might try the laxative 1st with NO flavoring, just water, and see if you might not actually find it more palatable that way.

Welcome & good luck, in any case


----------



## outlier

I like Yellow Gatorade, in life and for this. I actually used to different flavors. I used yellow and orange and but half the bottle in each. So i won't get bored, which makes it harder to drink the entire thing.


----------



## deedee

My dr's instructions said that I had to use specifically gatorade, so I did that. I don't like gatorade normally, but whatever. I definitely agree with outlier, I also did half with one flavor and half with another, and it made it much easier to drink, I think!  good luck


----------



## prettykitty

I used orange gatorade -- it wasn't bad.  My GI also said not to use anything red (I think the residue looks like blood when they do the colonoscopy?).


----------



## HeatherMN

For my last colonoscopy I used pink Powerade to mix with the Miralax. I can't remember the flavor though. It was probably the easiest prep I ever had, the Dulcolax/Miralax combo, except for the magnesium citrate I couldn't choke down at the end.
And I haven't been told to stay away from green, only red or purple because it can mimic blood.


----------



## katiesue1506

The light blue Gatorade is awesome. Its called Frost in the Ice line.

BTW, Miralax prep is the way to go... it doesn't taste funny or anything. So in essence, use any drink you like that fits the color requirements. No red or purple... or dark brown!


----------



## Sailorluna

That Magnesium Citrate is the worst! Ick. I used green powerade. It wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so much. Does anyone know if you have to take the magnesium citrate with the pill version of the prep?

Also - how often do you typically have to get a scope. I had one in Feb but not again since then.


----------



## My Butt Hurts

I've never heard to stay away from green.  I would definitely stay away from red as well, since that's what most people are told.
I wonder why most docs say to mix the miralax with gatorade?  Is it to help stay hydrated?  If you mix it with something else, maybe you will get too dehydrated.
For one prep, I had to mix the fleet phospho-soda with and clearish liquid, and I had white grape/peach juice.  Just make sure it is the white one, not red.
My doc actually recommended the light purple gatorade with Miralax.  I think it was the Rain variety.  Others have been told to stay away from purple though.


----------



## katiesue1506

They say Gatorade or Powerade for the electrolytes. Poopin' and not eating makes one weak


----------



## Mountaingem

CrohnsSux said:


> I'm having my third conoloscopy next week and I'm of the opinion that the hardest part of the whole thing is the prepping we have to do.  I'm oh so looking forward to downing a whole bottle of Miralax and peeing out of my butt even more than normal
> 
> My question to everyone is, what in your opinion is the best drink to mix with the miralax for your colonoscopy prep?  I've been using 64 ounce Gatorades but would love to know if anyone has any better ideas?  And does anyone know why my doctor says not to use anything that is green in color?  Does it make it hard to see what's going on in there?


I mix a Crystal Light lemonade in to taste-makes it bearable. With my last prep with Colyte in actually came with a flavor pack which was pretty good-I'm the same as David, I can't take overly sweet stuff.

As for the green, I dunno-I was told the same thing for my last colonoscopy a last week. I've had 6 of them over 15 years, plus countless sigmoidoscopies and barium enemas, and this was the first time I was told to avoid anything green. It must make it hard to see what's going on in the colon?


----------



## Mayflower537

@sailorluna : I had the pill prep- it was called Osmoprep and I did not have to drink any mag citrate with it. I just had to take the pills with a lot of liquid.


----------



## lynx

I used the blue or light blue gatorade with the Fleet prep stuff...it still tasted like ....dreck! lol


----------



## sawdust

I have done the Miralax prep a number of times and use Gatorade as well. What started out as an accident turned out to be a good thing in that I picked a flavor that I think is okay (orange), but is never my first choice for when I want to pick out a flavor of Gatorade to drink otherwise. Miralax doesn't taste bad compared to other preps, but orange Gatorade will always "taste" like prep in my head. It's also a good choice for keeping cold - which I highly recommend.

Since the taste isn't so bad for this prep, I usually have an 8 oz glass on the counter and then set the kitchen timer function on the microwave for 10 minutes. When the timer goes off, I fill the glass, drink it down, return the pitcher to the fridge and set the timer again.

EDIT: I also picked orange because my prep instructions told me not to drink red, blue, or purple liquids, which are all the yummy ones.


----------



## julkee

My doc told me to use gatorade or crystal light.  I used gatorade and I swear I can never look at gatorade in the same way again.  Maybe crystal light might be better??


----------



## Lisa

hmm...will have to keep the crystal light in mind, as  ~really~ don't like gatorade - too salty-tasting for me.....I usually use the clear/ice flavor - staying away from red or purple (dark ones)


----------



## Gems867

My cousin uses miralax everyday so I took her advice. She says apple juice already has a think consistency and so does miralax so it doesn't make her gag. I used apple juice this time and I found it better than gatorade.


----------



## scoutfinch

Seems like a lot of people think the Miralax prep is the least disgusting tasting prep.  However, on a scale of 1 to 10 (with 10 being the highest) how much does the Miralax change the taste of what you add it to?  On the same scale, how much does it change the consistency (e.g. makes it thicker, slimier, etc) of what you add it to?  

For the record, I think Moviprep and Suprep taste like evil.


----------



## Alicat44

I've tried the Gatorade prep so many times and i didn't know you could mix it with another liquid, should I try apple juice? Or tea? I get sick really easily and already have to drink the magnesium citrate before the prep. Any tips help


----------



## Alicat44

Scoutfinch: the miralax isn't that bad when you just mix a cap into 1 glass but when you have to mix a big thing into a big bottle it makes it slimy, no so bad but you can notice it. It's the easiest prep to drink by far


----------



## Honey

Hi there,
 My tip is dilute it with Roses lime juice.  It makes it very paleatable.  Also, ask your Doctor for Buccastem  3mg tabs: suck one or two before you begin drinking the preparation, and you will not be nauseous.  Good luck.


----------



## Alicat44

What is roses lime juice? And I can ask them for some nausea medicine


----------



## grt73

Lol,
It's lime cordial and a pretty English thing I think, does make most things palatable though. Especially vodka and soda:ylol:


----------



## Alicat44

Haha now I know what you mean, do you mix this with gatorade? Haha Oo thanks for the the idea


----------



## SweetObsolete

I personally like to use the same kind of gatorade every time, because I always associate the flavor with prepping afterwards.  (I tend to vomit when I prep so the association is even stronger.)  I like the light blue gatorade frost for prepping.  I don't really think miralax has a taste, personally.  The other one I've had is that citrate or whatever... the terrible lemon stuff?  That is gross.  I'd rather do miralax any day.  I'm pretty sure they want you to use gatorade to keep your electrolytes replenished, since you're emptying everything out.


----------



## Alicat44

I have to drink that lemon stuff before the miralax prep, yuck... I think I will try it in apple juice and drink Gatorade in between to stay hydrated. I had blue Gatorade last time and it was terrible..


----------



## scoutfinch

Alicat44 said:


> Scoutfinch: the miralax isn't that bad when you just mix a cap into 1 glass but when you have to mix a big thing into a big bottle it makes it slimy, no so bad but you can notice it. It's the easiest prep to drink by far


Thanks, Alicat.  Since my last post in 2011, I've done the Miralax prep for one of my colonoscopies.  I loved it (well, as much as you can love a colonoscopy prep!)  I mixed the Miralax half with orange Gatorade and half with apple juice and white grape juice to have some variety.  I will always choose the Miralax prep going forward.


----------

